# R-1 sprinkler system questions



## Marshal Chris (Oct 23, 2009)

Hello all,

At least I wont be able to bump a 6 year old thread here.    

Anyway, Using NYS "enhancements" of the IBC/IFC, here's my dilemma.

We have a Type V - 4 story - R-1(hotel) under construction.

1) Based upon 506.3 (area increase) , only a NFPA 13 system would be applicable correct?  Not a 13R?  I'm basing this that 506.3 specifically calls for complinace with 903.3.1.1.

2) We adopt the most recent edition of all NFPA.  07 NFPA 13 8.15.8 allows eliminating sprinkler head in bathrooms 55 square foot or less.

They can get the sprinkler increase without sprinklering the whole building? Is there something I'm missing? It may comply, I just don't agree.  Because the second half of this is the vent fans in the bathroom don't have dampers where it penetrates the 2 hr shaft enclosure because they are building it to 716.5.3.1-1(1.1).



> 716.5.3.1 Penetrations of shaft enclosures. Shaft enclosures that are permitted to be penetrated by ducts and air transfer openings shall be protected with approved fire and smoke dampers installed in accordance with their listing. Exceptions:
> 
> 1.	Fire dampers are not required at penetrations of shafts where:
> 
> 1.1.	Steel exhaust subducts are extended at least 22 inches (559 mm) vertically in exhaust shafts, provided there is a continuous airflow upward to the outside;


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: R-1 sprinkler system questions

First things first -

Area increases are only allowed by am NFPA 13 sprinkler system ; however;

A 13R system allows an additional story.

Second -

If sprinklers are allowed to be omitted in certain areas, then it is still ocnsidered a fully sprinklered building in accordance with the installation standard

(BTW, make sure the sheetrock is installed prior to placement of the tubs ----)

third - the dampers are regulated by the IBC or the IMC, this has nothing to do with installation of the sprinkler system in accordance with NFPA 13 or NFPA 13R. (however, sprinkler may omit the requirement for dampers in some cases)

fourth - Remember, the codes are a minimum.......

You will always find something that you dislike....... But it will be up to you to try to change it.


----------



## hazmatpoobah (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: R-1 sprinkler system questions

Marshal Chris,

This question comes up so much that both the National Fire Sprinkler Association and American Fire Sprinkler Association have code changes in to the 2012 IFC and IBC to address sprinkler exclusions and their applicability to fully sprinklered buildings.

As to why bathrooms are excluded, it comes down to fire loss history. If you look in Annex A of NFPA 13R, you will find loss history for where ignition occurred in the various rooms and areas of Group R-1 and R-2 occupancies. Bathrooms rank at the bottom of the list as locations where ignition occurred and the fire growth contributed to flashover. As a result, sprinklers can be omitted from bathrooms.

As to area increase, you are correct - NFPA 13 should be applied and sprinkler protection is required throughout, except in those areas where it can be excluded by NFPA 13.

Regarding the damper issue, I'm pretty sure IBC Chapter 7 was changed in the 2009 edition to address this in R-1 and R-2 occupancies. You may want to consider reviewing the change as an alternative to dampers, since their installation will require continued maintenance. In a sprinklered building, the membership felt that the dampers won't be maintained and with the building being sprinklered and the system being electrically monitored, the potential for vertical fire spread through a duct system was minimized.


----------



## Marshal Chris (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: R-1 sprinkler system questions

I wasn't even calling the lack of a damper so much an issue as its located in the bathroom without fire sprinkler protection.


----------

